# 2 years of quitting smoking.



## homemaker (Sep 6, 2009)

I am a former smoker. I smoke because I liked it, I don't think it was ever an addiction for me. I got pregnant December 2007 and have not smoked since the day!

It was easy for me. Immediatly the stale smell of cigarette on my husband was the most offensive nauseating thing and did not go well with morning sickness. He said to me "I will try to quit"

Throughout the pregnancy he was very eager and told me constantly about how he wanted to be smoke free before the baby got here. 

She turned 1 in august. I have given up asking him to quit, and we are now have baby number two coming. He is not as eager to quit this time. 

The entire year of 2008 was filled with spits about smoking. Every time I brought it up the reply was "I am trying. You know I have cut back!" and this statement was true. He went from say a pack a day to a pack every two or three days almost immediatly when I told him I was pregnant. By mid 2008 he was still about half a pack a day and when I asked about it I still got the same line. "I am trying. You know I have cut back" this was no longer true. 

He went cold turkey two weeks before our daughter was born. I don't know who thought this was a good idea. It lasted about a month. I swallowed his moodiness for that month, with the stress of a new baby and when he started he blamed it on the stress of my mother visiting (anger boiling) and that at least he tried and that he was sorry (anger spilling over) he is back to a pack a day. 

We fight every time I push him away when he wants a hug or kiss but stinks like cigarette. He gets offended when I tell him to smoke further from the house because it's coming in the window. 

I am tired of hearing "I'll quit soon" recently he tried switching to cigars because I find the odor less offensive, he spent a lot of money on nice cigars, and a box to keep them in and less than a week later he is still buying cigarettes. 

I am tired of the "this is my last pack" he buys a pack after that, I say "I thought you had your last pack" he says in a cute way that drives me mad "I lied" 

He has tried, and I have supported each "This is my last pack" with a smile and a "Good job honey, I am proud of you." never a "yeah right". But I am running out after two years. Should I start being more forceful?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont know if you should be more forceful. maybe you should just let him suffer the consequences, meaning you dont kiss him, be around him, etc. and you might even need to separate. but i wouldnt tell him anything anymore. he knows what you want. you've been very clear about it. now its time to let your actions speak for you.


----------



## Scarlett (Sep 2, 2009)

My husband has been a smoker for over ten years and with the six years he has been with me he was the same way. He wanted to quit smoking because he knew it was bad for him and when he met me a non smoker he thought it would help him and it did until last October when he went back to smoking and did not tell me until 8 months later.(after I gave birth to our first child) However, he found an alternative to smoking - it is called an electronic cigarette. It looks like a cigarette that you do smoke, but it is just a nicotine vapor to help you eventually stop or get down to little or no nicotine intake. So no more nasty smell anywhere and no 2nd hand smoke. My husband has not smoked a tobacco cigarette for 6 weeks now. You can look them up on the internet and go to this forum Vapor Talk - E Cigarette Forum, Reviews, News and More! to learn from people who have been using them. My husband is a member and he has showed me a guy who smoked over 20 years and is now using the e-cig. I hope this helps you.


----------

